# 2 Amstaff boys needing an urgent home



## Metal Liz (7/10/14)

I need some urgent help guys and gals...
Please spread the word or open your hearts...

My friend Tamantha Campbell moved this last week. She lives in a share house and the new place doesn't allow her to split the property as she has done for the last 4 years since moving to cape town with her boys. Unfortunately the owner's staffie doesn't get along with her boys and she needs to do the heart wrenching thing and rehome her boys...

They are 2 beautiful and kind brothers that love people and each other. They urgently need their furrever home...

They have been placed twice now with so-called "animal lovers" who have phoned the same day to say it won't work with no reasons given. (I don't understand people)

please help save these 2 brother's lives...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

